# Vacation Cages



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

My fammily often goes on week-long vacations(most often to Destin or Tampa, wonderful there).

I have just ordered a Ferret NAtion cage, so I will be moving the girls into it once I have it here and properly furnished. I'm planning on neutering the boys and putting them in with the girls once I have established trust with my vet that he knows what he's doing.

I'm just going to throw out the cage that my girls are in right now, it's just been jacked up and not worth a dime(except maybe to cut up and make shelves and whatnot for, but I just don't think it's worth it), and the boys' cage I'm going to keep to bring the ratties on vacations.


Now, the thing is the cage I have the boys in is adequate for two rats as a permanent living space. Our vacations are normally a week long, and I wanted to know if it'd be overcrowding and stressing the rats if I had them all in that cage for that week so no one is left out.

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...&itemNo=63&Nao=48&In=Small+Pet&N=2047888&Ne=2

^^That is the cage I'm talking about.

So, stressful for a week or what?
I could very well add on to the current cage if it isn't adequate, just need to know ahead of time so I can do that.


----------



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

When I take my two rats out of town on the weekends I take them in a 25x13 cage and they do fine. I think that cage should be fine for 4 rats for just a week. Just take them out to play a bit more than you usually would, and I think they will be content. What I would be worried about is trying to introduce the males and females to such a confined cage. If your going to take them on vacation, you should introduce them well in advance.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, I just ordered a very roomy Ferret Nation cage and plan to have the boys neutered soon and have them all live in the same cage.

We don't have any vacations planned but summertime is coming up and that's usually when we go. So ya, they'll all be nice and acqainted before any vacation.


----------



## cassie_485 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have that cage for my five growing girls. I also plan on getting a Ferret Nation for them when their fully grown.
The super pet cage is a good cage though, and it should be fine as a vacation cage.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

cassie_485 said:


> I have that cage for my five growing girls. I also plan on getting a Ferret Nation for them when their fully grown.
> The super pet cage is a good cage though, and it should be fine as a vacation cage.


...eesh...five rats? That cage is barely enough for two! Please do get that FN cage soon, the Superpet cage is just enough room for two!


----------

